
Security – Politics, humanity and the philology of care (John T. Hamilton) [video] - Aym_C
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KndJFHp3VIM
======
Aym_C
If anyone interested in this approach to security, consult his book:
[https://books.google.fr/books?id=201Of096E0kC&printsec=front...](https://books.google.fr/books?id=201Of096E0kC&printsec=frontcover&dq=john+t.+hamilton+security&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwje_ZnGvsXMAhWMyRoKHd37ARAQ6AEIJTAA#v=onepage&q=john%20t.%20hamilton%20security&f=false)

